# Dentist in Mazatlan



## pensionado (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola todo el mundo:
I will be visiting Mazatlan for the first time and during my 2 week stay early December and was wondering if anyone had a reference for a good dentist in Maz. I just need a cleaning and checkup (which might reveal further work). I speak Spanish so I am ok with a non-English speaking dentist.
Thanks for any help!
Oh, has anyone had experience (good or bad) with airbnb in Maz?
Saludos


----------

